# Best Method For Logo With Fine Lines?



## UniteTees (Dec 16, 2015)

Hey everyone,
I've been trying to apply my logo to t-shirts with jpss. Based on my results and comments on other threads it will be very difficult to press my logo without leaving the waxy residue behind. 
I don't feel comfortable having my logo emblazened directly on top of something that doesn't look/feel right. 
I don't have a plotter and it would be too time consuming to weed it by hand with an exacto.
I'll attach my logo below. I only want the red and black parts to be printed, without a background(the background being the color of the shirt).
What material do you recommend for this?
Do you know where I could do a custom bulk order for this material and design? 
I want the logo to be about two and a half inches by two and a half inches.


----------



## UniteTees (Dec 16, 2015)

I also want to have this one done the same way. I'm assuming that I would want the same method so that it can be done without the waxy film in between the lettering?


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

Not being familiar specifically with jpss, but have used laser and inkjet transfers in the past, it sounds like you might want to consider subcontracting your work to a screenprinter or direct to garment print provider


----------



## UniteTees (Dec 16, 2015)

I'm not familiar with screen printing. Would I need to physically send them the t-shirts in order to to that? If the name is self explanatory for direct to garment, I would, wouldn't I?


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

Your best bet aside from paying someone to screen print the shirts for you would be to order screen printed transfers.


----------



## nphektor (Feb 13, 2015)

2020 PrintWorks said:


> Your best bet aside from paying someone to screen print the shirts for you would be to order screen printed transfers.


agreed. if i had to do that logo my first choice would be vinyl and a cutter - second i'd buy transfers. either buy them as laser no weed transfers or plastisol.


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

You would have to send your garments to whomever you outsource your printing. The suggestion of screenprinted transfers is probably a better choice for you so that you can produce them as you need.


----------



## UniteTees (Dec 16, 2015)

Are plastisol and laser no weed transfers both considered "screen printed transfers"?

I've read good things about plastisol transfers. Has anybody had any good experiences with companies providing them? There's one local(kind of) shop near Vancouver. I'll give them a shout tomorrow about pricing but from what it seems, prices are quite a bit lower in The States. I'm happy to use a shop from Canada or The US.

Thanks for your help, everyone!


----------



## UniteTees (Dec 16, 2015)

Do these prices look about right fro plastisol transfers? 1$ Canadian equals about 70cents US.


----------



## UniteTees (Dec 16, 2015)

Sorry, forgot to add the link

Venture Graphics Inc. - The Transfer Company


----------

